# Prayers Please



## middie (Dec 25, 2006)

Dear Dc Family... I won't be around for a few days with the holidays here and work. But worst of all I lost my brother-in-law today. All I ask of you is to please please please pray for my sister. To be going through this at 28 years old... I can't even imagine. Thank you everyone. Much love to you all and happy holidays.


----------



## stargazer021 (Dec 25, 2006)

Dear Middie,
Your sister will be in my prayers.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 25, 2006)

Dear Middie,

Suffice it to say, your sister has Buck's and my prayers at this time of her loss.  I, like you, can't fathom this kind of loss at such a young age - or any age, really.  Just know that time will heal, and love from friends and family will sustain her through her hardest times.  We don't know her, but she's loved just the same.  Big hugs to you and yours through this sad time.

Katie and Buck


----------



## buckytom (Dec 25, 2006)

geez middie, i'm so sorry.

of course you and your family will be in my prayers and petitions at mass this morning.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 25, 2006)

My gosh middie, I am so very sorry. My DH and I will pray for you and your sister at dinner today.  Merry Christmas and god bless you.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm so sorry middie.  Your sister will be in our prayers.

Barbara


----------



## auntdot (Dec 25, 2006)

Cannot add anything to those wonderful wishes above.  I can only echo them.

God Bless and I hope you, and particularly you sister, can find some comfort.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 25, 2006)

Middie,
you and your sister have been tucked into a corner of my heart..Many prayers and thoughts coming your way. We love you.
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 25, 2006)

So very sorry and sad to hear about your sister's husband, especially tragic at such a young age-------my prayers will be that God give her and all her family the strength, love, and courage to get through this lifechange.  With deepest sympathy.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 25, 2006)

Prayers have been sent - God Bless!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 25, 2006)

Middie, I am so sorry to hear of your and your sister's loss. Prayers being said-hugs to you.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, middie! Prayers are being sent your way!!


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh Middie, what a tragedy.  I'll definately send prayers for your whole family.

I can't even begin to imagine...


----------



## Alix (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh middie I am so sorry. Prayers going up right now for your sister and her family.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 25, 2006)

There is so little I can say at a time like this but know that my thoughts and prayers go out to you. God Bless you all. JoAnn


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 25, 2006)

middie:

So sorry for your loss.  Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## corazon (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh Middie, I'm so sorry.  My condolences to your sister and all of your family.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 25, 2006)

Middie I am so sorry to hear about your sister's loss and my prayers go out to you and your family and your sisters family as well.  God Bless and may he shine over your houses.


----------



## amber (Dec 25, 2006)

Middie, I am so deeply sorry for your and your sisters loss.  Your family has certainly been through enough tragedy this year.  My prayers to you and your family.  I hope you all find strength in being together this holiday.


----------



## Lynan (Dec 25, 2006)

This is so very sad and I send my condolences to you, your sister and family Middie. 

Lyn


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 25, 2006)

My deepest sympathy to your sister, and to all your family.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 25, 2006)

Middie, I'm so, so sorry.  You and your sister have had so much sadness this year.  I'll keep your entire family in my prayers.  {{hugs}}


----------



## GB (Dec 25, 2006)

Middie, I am so very sorry!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Middie. Your sister and family are in my prayers.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear you you and your sisters loss, my thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 25, 2006)

((((Middie))))

What a sad news, I am so sorry for your sister and the whole family... my thoughts are with you guys...


----------



## philso (Dec 26, 2006)

i'm so sorry to hear about your sister's loss. i'm sure you're a wonderful support for her, though.


----------



## Dove (Dec 26, 2006)

She has mine Middie.
Marge


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 26, 2006)

Middie, my heart goes out to you and your sister for having a time of joy turn suddenly into a time of tears in this way!  May the spirit of Christmas help heal your sorrow.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 26, 2006)

I just read this. Im SO sorry Middie!  What happened?
If you dont or cant tell us I understand. Im just so very sorry. 
You have had such a hard year.   PLEASE know that my heart is with you. 

Im at a loss of words here. Here I am complaining about my fat thighs, and YOU are going through THIS.  
.
.
All my hopes. If its alright I want to pray for you and your familys comfort. I wish I can comfort you more.


----------



## kimbaby (Dec 26, 2006)

Middie~thoughts and prayers with you during this sorrowful time...
I am very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Raven (Dec 27, 2006)

We too will keep your sister and her family in our prayers and intentions.


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone from the bottom of my heart. This will mean so much to Jamie and the girls after everything is "said and done". I'll keep you guys updated as to how she's doing. As you all can imagine right now she's still a wreck.


----------



## amber (Dec 27, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone from the bottom of my heart. This will mean so much to Jamie and the girls after everything is "said and done". I'll keep you guys updated as to how she's doing. As you all can imagine right now she's still a wreck.



Middie, how old are the girls?  Your sister is so young as it is.  May I ask what happened to your brother in law at such a young age? ( assuming he was around the same age as your sister).  What a difficult time for your sister Jamie. I cannot imagine losing a spouse at her age and having little ones.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 27, 2006)

Middie - I feel horrible for having missed this.  Prayers are going out for your sister and her children.  I'm so sorry Middie.  Prayers to ALL of you sweetie.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 28, 2006)

I haven't been on much and today I just started catching up on some older post and I just saw this.

I am so very, very sorry for your loss Middie. You and your family are definetely in my prayers.


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2006)

Well Kieristian is 8 and Skyler just turned 7. Jamie is 28. Rick was 38. They were married for the last 6 1/2 years. The girls aren't his biologically but they've been with him almost there whole lives. Rick has 3 kids from a previous relationship also. Little Ricky is around 8. Harmony is also around 7 and Anthony I think is 11. We still don't know what happened. All I know is my sister left for work and Rick was sleeping on the couch. She came home from work around 7:30ish  and found him on the couch in the same position as when she had left. We're thinking it's medical malpractice. Long story short... Rick had knee surgery and suffered extreme nerve damage. So the doctors put some device right next to his spine to kill the pain from his nerves. Well a couple days before he died he went to the doctor for a follow up and the battery pack was leaking. From what I understand the doctor wanted to wait until after the holidays to do anything about it. If that's the case my sister will be set financially for life but it won't bring Rick back. As soon as we get the autopsy reports I'll let you know what they said. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Middie, fortunately you have such a large family. I hope the children are doing as well as possible.

Since it was an 'unattended' death, I assume the police were involved and the medical examiner is doing their job. Don't let them quit until you feel comfortable with the answers they come up with. 

If the family is not satisfied with the 1st ME, don't hesitate to call in another one even if it involves moving the body. It may cost but you need to know what happened. If they both concur, then you can accept the answer.

Life is not like the tv programs where everyone is giving many days of work to definately solve the case.

If this is too much Mods, let me know. I'm a retired Funeral Director and Forensic Investigator.

Plus, if you are going in the direction of malpractice, all the information (from 2 MEs especially will help your case - if indeed the drs failed). Demand every record from the police, ME and hospital.

No one tries to cover up but sometimes mistakes are made or info is overlooked. We are all human. Since the body has been interned, another ME can still check all the info and perhaps a 2nd ME would see things that the 1st one missed.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 28, 2006)

Just read this today.  I'm so very sorry for your and your sister's loss.  I pray that she will find the comfort and strength she needs.  Be there for her, and for the rest of the family.  especially during the holiday season, this is tough.  And future holidays may beaffected by this as well.  It is so important to not let that happen.  That is why family is so important, in spite of what society is trying to do to it.

Your DC family is here for you as well.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Jan 2, 2007)

Okay guys. Quick update. Rick had a massive heart attack caused by hadening of his atteries that nobody knew about. Jamie's better but still having a very rough time as she will for quite awhile I imagine.
Today was his memorial service (he was cremated). I'm home right now
but will be going back to my sister's here in a bit. I'll be staying with her probably until Thursay night since I have to go back to work Friday. 

Again I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all of your thoughts and prayers. It truly means alot to me.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2007)

Middie, I just saw this... I am so sorry.   So sad.  Prayers for everyone are being sent.


----------



## licia (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sorry I didn't see it before either.  My prayers are with your sister and family.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update Middie!  He was so darn young!!!!!!!!!!  I still pray for your sister and all the children.  Hugs to you girlfriend!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 2, 2007)

Mids ...

Just saw this ...  (((((((((hugs)))))))) and prayers ......


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 3, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family - If there is anything I can do please let me know - I have a  shoulder for you to lean on if you need it. I have also lost family members at such a young age and know how hard it is. Please know that he is in peace and those of us here are the ones who must bear the loss. I truly believe that he is with you even now though it is so hard to believe at this time. Trust in your faith. My heart breaks at your heartache - God bless


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated middie.  I've been thinking about you and your sister a lot.  I hope that having some answers can bring your sister a little peace.  I'm glad you live so close to her that you can be there for her--she's lucky to have you for a sister!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 3, 2007)

Middie, your sister is blessed to have you.  You are a good person. I am sorry for your family's loss. Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm sorry that I just now read this, mids.  What a crappy thing to have happen at this time of  year.  Bless you, girl, and especially your sis and her kids.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 3, 2007)

Middie, I am so sorry. I will be thinking of you and your sister.  Take care.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 4, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> Okay guys. Quick update. Rick had a massive heart attack caused by hadening of his atteries that nobody knew about. Jamie's better but still having a very rough time as she will for quite awhile I imagine.
> Today was his memorial service (he was cremated). I'm home right now
> but will be going back to my sister's here in a bit. I'll be staying with her probably until Thursay night since I have to go back to work Friday.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all of your thoughts and prayers. It truly means alot to me.


 
I'll continue to pray that God give her and all the family the strength to get through this.  Huge hugs Mid!


----------

